# Headlamp condensation



## zabzy-TT (Jul 9, 2008)

My passenger side front headlamp keeps getting misted up, drivers side is ok.... anyone know how i can fix this as it looks rubbish


----------



## andy225tt (Jul 2, 2008)

i think it is quite normal for them to do that,think it clears when you have the lights on for a while.someone correct me if im wrong though! :?


----------



## zabzy-TT (Jul 9, 2008)

yeah i think its quite normal but i still wanna stop it. The headlamps on my old fiesta didn't steam up so i kinda hope my i can stop my tt from steaming up too


----------



## ap123ap (Aug 20, 2008)

my passengers side headlight steams up too. i would love a solution for this!


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

i have the same problem but just on the passenger side wich is weird, tried putting a silica gel bag inside the light at the back were the bulbs are,helped a bit but didn't fix it,any other idea's ?


----------



## zabzy-TT (Jul 9, 2008)

Isnt it strange how its only the passenger side, i was at football last night and i seen a W reg 180 and their passenger side headlamp was also steamed up... its so annoying though :twisted:


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Apparently little bags of silicone stop it. The granules?

Placed at the back somewhere, think near the bulbs. WAK or Was would know.


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

Small bags of silicone granuals should do it! I am sure Wak was testing this some time ago!

Amz


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

Not silicone chaps, that would not work 

Silica Gel, small bags of these granules works quite well.

Silica Gel absorbs the moisture and when the headlamps are used they dry out the bags.

Works for me quite well.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I had the same problem with my drivers side light the silica gel helps but has not stopped it 100%


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

KentishTT said:


> Not silicone chaps, that would not work
> 
> Silica Gel, small bags of these granules works quite well.
> 
> ...


LOL sorry

Yes silicone sealant isn't probably the best for this job... :roll:


----------



## Chuck (Aug 3, 2008)

Does the condensation issue have anything to do with owners prying open the headlight cluster and, thereby, breaking the original seal, to add "angel eyes" or smoked or clear corners?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Chuck said:


> Does the condensation issue have anything to do with owners prying open the headlight cluster and, thereby, breaking the original seal, to add "angel eyes" or smoked or clear corners?


Hi, No its because Xenons get so hot they have to be ventilated, so are not actually sealed. Not just Audi that have this problem.
H.


----------



## Munchkinfairy (Jul 20, 2007)

Harold said:


> Chuck said:
> 
> 
> > Does the condensation issue have anything to do with owners prying open the headlight cluster and, thereby, breaking the original seal, to add "angel eyes" or smoked or clear corners?
> ...


That's what I had been told too. I was worried about my last MOT, and if they had failed it I would have pointed this out to them. I have a big fly in my headlamp now though - really annoying! :x


----------



## stuptt225 (Dec 15, 2010)

My advice is small silica gel bags as low in the light fitting as possible away from the openings and hot parts based on previous cars ive done. Jewellers and shoe shops have lots of these and may be able to spare a handful. Being an open unit the bags will absorb some moisture from the outside world too. Very strange why it does it mainly on the passenger side but likely due to the difference in temperature inside/outside the unit on either side of the engine bay. Annoying that once it does it once the inside of the lens is left with watermarks [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

stuptt225 said:


> My advice is small silica gel bags as low in the light fitting as possible away from the openings and hot parts based on previous cars ive done. Jewellers and shoe shops have lots of these and may be able to spare a handful. Being an open unit the bags will absorb some moisture from the outside world too. Very strange why it does it mainly on the passenger side but likely due to the difference in temperature inside/outside the unit on either side of the engine bay. Annoying that once it does it once the inside of the lens is left with watermarks [smiley=bigcry.gif]


I would hope that as this was posted almost 3 years ago they may have sorted it by now :lol:

Charlie


----------



## Iamthehulk86 (Feb 7, 2013)

Dragging up the oldest thread ever here! Any advances on this solution is like to know thanks


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Mine have misted now & again, usually while washing for the last 12 years with no adverse effects.
Xenons, because of the heat generated are no sealed.
Hoggy.


----------



## Iamthehulk86 (Feb 7, 2013)

Yeah I kinda got that, just looks a bit rubbish, I've had the car a few days and I havnt seen them clear yet!


----------



## theblob (Jul 11, 2009)

I noticed both mine mist up but clears after 10 mins of been on. I was wondering about the affect on light as mine are realy crap nearly useless if it covers 20 feet in front of the car i would be shocked :lol:


----------



## Shinigami (Feb 21, 2013)

The passenger side headlamp on my TT is on a permanent misty situation (only at the level of the indicator light though) :evil:


----------



## cableguy11 (Nov 26, 2012)

any misting any where, be it headlights or windows, wall cavity is caused by difference in inside vs outside temperature and the air humidity... the only thing that cures it, is ventilation.

my tt doesnt mist up, but on most headlights, they do have a vent pipe / hole, usually quite small.

try clearing those out, they might even have a drain pipe.


----------



## Shinigami (Feb 21, 2013)

cableguy11 said:


> any misting any where, be it headlights or windows, wall cavity is caused by difference in inside vs outside temperature and the air humidity... the only thing that cures it, is ventilation.
> 
> my tt doesnt mist up, but on most headlights, they do have a vent pipe / hole, usually quite small.
> 
> try clearing those out, they might even have a drain pipe.


Any idea about where this vent pipe/hole should be located?


----------



## cableguy11 (Nov 26, 2012)

Ive never had to take my lights out, but i promise there will be some sort of vent holes or some sort of ventilation. usualy covered with a little plastic pipe pointing down not more than few mm (well on a bmw it seems to be the wayt). If i was near my tt id have check and let you know, but im miles away from home at the moment.


----------



## Shinigami (Feb 21, 2013)

Ok thanks a lot pal  when the weather gets better I'll have a look then


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Shinigami said:


> Any idea about where this vent pipe/hole should be located?


Hi, There is no vent pipe or drain on TT Xenons, there is a cover on top which may not in place correctly & can let water in, but misting is really common & normal.
http://www.wak-tt.com/xenon/xenonmist.htm
Hoggy.


----------



## Shinigami (Feb 21, 2013)

Hoggy said:


> Shinigami said:
> 
> 
> > Any idea about where this vent pipe/hole should be located?
> ...


Hoggy you sure know loadsa things!!! How long have you had your TT for? :roll:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Shinigami said:


> Hoggy you sure know loadsa things!!! How long have you had your TT for? :roll:


Hi, From new, 12 years in July. 8)  & you can learn a lot from the TTF in 11 years.  
Hoggy.


----------



## cableguy11 (Nov 26, 2012)

Hoggy said:


> Shinigami said:
> 
> 
> > Hoggy you sure know loadsa things!!! How long have you had your TT for? :roll:
> ...


Im quite new to this forum, but i could already tell Hoggy knows his stuff.... anything comes up, he steps in like, everyone shut your pieholes, this how its done...LIKE A BOSS!

He reminds me of the Oracle from the matrix....

Scenario in my head: " My tt needs a screw that holds airfreshner off the mirror at an angle of 14.643 degrees any one know how or why?........ We need to see the oracle"

My hat's off to you mate :mrgreen:

[smiley=guitarist.gif]


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

cableguy11 said:


> " My tt needs a screw that holds airfreshner off the mirror at an angle of 14.643 degrees any one know how or why?........ We need to see the oracle"
> 
> My hat's off to you mate :mrgreen: [smiley=guitarist.gif]


Hi, One of these should provide an adjustable angle for your air freshner. :lol: :lol:  :wink:








Hoggy.


----------



## cableguy11 (Nov 26, 2012)

Hoggy said:


> cableguy11 said:
> 
> 
> > " My tt needs a screw that holds airfreshner off the mirror at an angle of 14.643 degrees any one know how or why?........ We need to see the oracle"
> ...


OMG! He is the Oracle! hahaha that had me in stitches! :lol: :lol: that should do it!...... i need to come up with something harder next time! [smiley=book2.gif]


----------

